# Sxk BB - different colours



## Smoke_A_Llama (10/12/17)

Evening all, does anyone stock the BB in a colour other than black or brown ??

Thanks in advance


----------



## TheV (10/12/17)

Noonclouds stocks purple: https://www.noonclouds.co.za/products/billet-box-v4-style-70w-by-sxk?variant=43457374275

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (11/12/17)

Hi

I see you are based in Kempton, I went passed Vcorp vaping on Friday and they also had a Purple one.


----------

